# Nesspresso Can't open a day without a good cupo'coffe



## Oz Garti (May 22, 2013)

Hi

I own a nesspresso Machine and i am (like many others) looking for a cheep solution to the Sky High Price of capsules by Nesspresso.

I tested some compatibles but still the nesspresso's are much better.

Any ideas guys ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's the thing about Nespresso - give away the machine and rip off customers who have to buy the pods. Not a lot of love on this forum for pods. Drank several last week whilst staying with friends - bland to the point of tasteless when compared to espresso made with good quality fresh beans. Why don't you consider getting a cheap espresso machine second hand like a Gaggia Classic? Can be picked up for around £60.00 and will produce coffee infinitely better than a pod one.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's the thing about Nespresso - give away the machine and rip off customers who have to buy the pods. Not a lot of love on this forum for pods. Drank several last week whilst staying with friends - bland to the point of tasteless when compared to espresso made with good quality fresh beans. Why don't you consider getting a cheap espresso machine second hand like a Gaggia Classic? Can be picked up for around £60.00 and will produce coffee infinitely better than a pod one.


I did that with a colleague. Our company has nespresso machines in every floor. We decided to buy a second hand Gaggia Classic and I grind it at home. Best decision we could've made. Coffee machine bought from a member here for £65.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The cheapest Nespresso capsules I have found are *here*

Have you also tried *Coffee Duck* to fill your own and use freshly ground coffee?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have just bought an Essenza for a friend.I found this link

http://finecoffeeclub.co.uk/landing/save/?gclid=CPb0p9SvqrcCFZLKtAodghoAtw

Seems a good offer with a money back if you do not like them


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Plus you'll only "save" money if you drink singles. At roughly £5 per 250g bag a double (assuming 18g per shot) will cost you 36p versus the 40p(?) A nespresso pod costs (used to). However the quality of the coffee is incomparable..


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

In all seriousness... What is the best option from a pod/capsule point of view?

I'd like to get my mum a machine for when I visit. But she won't have a grinder, and I don't want to spend the money a bean2cup machine would cost.

I'd like a pod based machine for her, preferably with a steam wand!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

uma_bica said:


> Plus you'll only "save" money if you drink singles. At roughly £5 per 250g bag a double (assuming 18g per shot) will cost you 36p versus the 40p(?) A nespresso pod costs (used to). However the quality of the coffee is incomparable..


at £7 per Kg







its significantly cheaper........... 24p per double (40p per latte inc Milk)



shrink said:


> In all seriousness... What is the best option from a pod/capsule point of view?
> 
> I'd like to get my mum a machine for when I visit. But she won't have a grinder, and I don't want to spend the money a bean2cup machine would cost.
> 
> I'd like a pod based machine for her, preferably with a steam wand!


Well Porlex + Aeropress, ESE pods? guys at work use a Delonghi it was £40-50 has steam wand it does at least 6 doubles every day (mon-fri) and has for years AFAIK never cleaned http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/delonghi-espresso-machine-/281108440801?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item41735e66e1

not the same but an idea http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/370794422141?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y or a used classic and take some ground coffee from home.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/coffee-machines-and-accessories/espresso-capsule-machines/logik-l15pem11-espresso-machine-black-08616550-pdt.html


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I could give her my old gaggia carezza and just get the basket for pods


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the newer single basket works for ESE pods i tried some from http://www.ukcoffeepods.org/ *Caffe** Giusto were ok but illy ground is better and is under £5 for a 250g tin*


----------



## jdlk (Apr 6, 2013)

shrink said:


> In all seriousness... What is the best option from a pod/capsule point of view?


I've been through a lot of coffee machines in my time. Currently my "proper" setup is a Fracino Cherub/Macap grinder. We also have a Nespresso machine that we bought a few months ago. And these days, I use the Nespresso at least half the time.

I honestly didn't think I would use it. I bought it for my wife. But in my opinion the Nespresso produces better coffee than any of the high street chains. I rank it second to shots from my "proper setup" or coffee from a small selection of independent shops I know (none near my home) that produce good coffee. I didn't buy a Nespresso machine for years because they received a lot of negative feedback on coffee forums. And now I don't understand why. Yes, some of the Nespresso capsules are bland, but some produce a good drink (my favourite at the moment is "Indriya"). And 30p a shot is not a ludicrous price to pay for a product that offers a high level of convenience and reliability.

Yes, I produce better shots from the Fracino. But that means roasting my own beans and having £1000 worth of gear taking up half the kitchen. The little Nespresso machine offers a decent drink with minimum effort in 30 seconds.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jdlk said:


> The little Nespresso machine offers a decent drink with minimum effort in 30 seconds.


Each to his own.







But it all depends on what you mean by 'decent'. I've tried several versions of Nespresso and, each time, find myself thinking the drink - whilst initially flattering to deceive, turns out to taste insipid and one dimensional. Spent a couple of days staying with friends last week who had a pod machine. Tried various offerings - all were the same - after the first sip - bland which is not surprising when you consider how long the coffee in the pod has been hanging around before extraction.


----------



## jdlk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Each to his own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get a chance, try the Indriya or Napoli capsules. Both "decent", by which I mean a pleasant drink and better than high-street chain coffee. If my best home-pulled shots are a 9 out of 10, the best Nespresso would be a 7. That's high praise.

You're right, most of the Nespresso capsules are weak. They know their market. Most people who drink coffee in the UK or US don't like coffee, they like coffee-flavoured milk drinks. My wife is one of them. She likes the weak Nespresso casules, heavily diluted.

And they do know their market. They called me one day and asked me about my usage of the machine. When I said I liked the Indriya capsule they suggested trying the "limited-edition" Napoli capsule, which scores 11 on their strength scale (all the other coffees score from 2 to 10). They were right, the Napoli is the best capsule I've tasted -- and they've now sold out (they're going for twice the normal retail price on eBay)

One other thing I will say in favour of Nespresso -- I've never had a Nespresso drink that had the bitter, unpleasant sharpness of stale coffee, which is so common in high-street chains, even though their turnover suggests their coffee should be fresh. Whatever inert gas they put in Nespresso capsules seems to do the job.


----------

